# Sticky  Dangers of Rope Perches and Tasseled Toys



## FaeryBee

*

Dr. Ross Perry specifically addresses this entirely preventable potentially fatal problem in the You-Tube video linked below:

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlI-hf-SGN8"]Budgie Health Tips from Doctor Ross Perry's Budgie Book Synthetic Rope Perches and Toys Hazard - YouTube[/nomedia]

* * * * * * * * 
* * * * * * * *

Rosenwax AC, et al. Aust Vet J. 2015.

"fibrous materials are not safe [for pet birds] to groom or ingest and should not be offered as cage accessories"

Dr. Alex Rosenwax's research and case studies over 25 years of practicing in avian health concludes that crop impaction occurs with both natural and synthetic fibres.

In conversation with a Talk Budgie's member, Dr. Rosenwax stated that several years ago he himself believed that natural fibres such as sisal or seagrass were safe but noticed several cases where the bird only had access to natural fibres and the problem continued.

Dr. Rosenwax now recommends that owners should not use any rope materials as perches, toys or cage accessories.*


----------

